# 2 week old drooling?



## ZombieQueen

Is it normal for my girl to be drooling already? It started as little bubbles, then a little bit dripping out, now it pours out. She completely soaked my arm last night when I was rocking her for bed time. It's definitely drool and not spit up. I just never expected her to start drooling so soon.. Anyone else experience this??


----------



## ZombieQueen

No one? :wacko:


----------



## xSin

I haven't had this with Aria yet, so have no clue! Sorry!


----------



## MiniKiwi

I guess my LO started drooling around then.. We thought it meant she was hungry but asked the well child nurse and she said babies just do that  It drips all over the floor :D

Eta..she only drools when facing down sort of (in the colic hold) never drools upright


----------



## ZombieQueen

Ellowyn was sitting on my lap leaning back on my legs she had bubbles on her lips, and she pushed them out and drooled all down her chin and onto her belly, endless stream of drool..


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My son started drooling at 5 weeks, he's 30 weeks now and there's no signs of it stopping yet


----------



## 060509.x

Alice started drooling around 6 weeks. It's gotten worse because she started teething earlier than I expected :haha:


----------



## clever_blond

It could be the first sign of teething (doesn't mean she will get teeth for a while though) Emily cut her first tooth at 2.5 weeks and now she has six. and has drooled loads with all of them. Its perfectly normal for them to drool loads while they get used to swallowing and stuff too.


----------

